# id these peacocks



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

This one is throwing me off. Sorry for picture quality again. But it seems to have a slight red stripe right behind the gill plate and some faint redness in its tail fin dorsal fin and bottom fin by its tail. A red shoulder perhaps?


Is this an albino red ruby?


think this is a young red empress which would be a hap right? Face is blue with his body starting to look red and has a white stripe on dorsal fin. Sorry for picture quality


Is this one a sulfur head male? The one on the left


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Pics are not quite good enough...

1. could be a red shoulder, but I'm gonna guess fryeri x Aulonocara hybrid. Is it really that blue?
2. can't really tell but doubtful it would be a pure albino Red Ruby
3. not a Red Empress at all... might be a Red unnatural type like a Ruby, German, etc... they don't really keep them "pure" anymore, at least most
4. not a "Sulphur Head" by any of the fish sold as that. Might be a hormoned Taiwan Reef of mass market quality.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Noki you beat me to it. Kind of tough to tell from the pic but I think fish 3 might have some Copadichromis borleyi "kandango" in it, but I would say most likely a hybrid.


----------



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

The first one is pretty blue but my t8 light I have is throwing the color off. 
All these fish are 1.5 to 1.75 inches long. With the exception of the one I thought was a red empress he is around 2.5-2.75 inches long


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Chester B said:


> Noki you beat me to it. Kind of tough to tell from the pic but I think fish 3 might have some Copadichromis borleyi "kandango" in it, but I would say most likely a hybrid.


I was thinking Borleyi at first too, but the fins don't seem right. He has the same fish (I think) in another picture not posted here, looks more Aulonocara.


----------



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

They all came out of an assorted aulonocara tank.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

peteybertrand said:


> They all came out of an assorted aulonocara tank.


Trying to find a pure peacock in an assorted tank is like trying to find a speck of pure flour, pure egg, or pure baking soda in well mixed pancake batter. It its likely to be the genes in each fish that are assorted, not the individual fish. If you are very lucky, the assorted tanks is a mix of leftovers consolidated from several tanks in the aquarium store, or by a wholesaler who had to combine small numbers of fish in order to empty tanks or get a shippable number. But more likely they are hybrids and defective fish culled from stock. Here is something from the library to ponder.... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/m ... ricans.php


----------



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

From the best of my knowledge everything was just put together Nd shipped to him. The order was mainly ob's but had other peacocks as well


----------

